# seminal vesicle biopsy



## lehrra (Jun 29, 2010)

Does anyone have any suggestions or guidance for coding a biopsy of the seminal vesicle?  Unlisted procedure is all that I can come up with.


----------



## sparks35 (Jun 29, 2010)

Check out http://www.codinginstitute.com/sample/ucav11n3.pdf

Their answer is below dated May 2010, pg 40

Question:
How should I report a seminal vesicle biopsy?
Oregon Subscriber

Answer:
"You should use code 20206 (Biopsy, muscle, percutaneous
needle). If your urologist used ultrasonic guidance, you should
also report 76942 (Ultrasonic guidance for needle placement …).
Your diagnosis code will likely be one of the following:
239.5 — Neoplasms of unspecified nature; other genitourinary
organs
198.82 — Secondary malignant neoplasm of other
specified sites; genital organs
222.8 — Other specified sites of male genital organs;
seminal vesicle"


----------

